# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Все самое необходимое для мобильников

## Arian

BT File Manager 
MagicBlueHack 
Bluetooth Chat 
Twitter 
cellity freeSMS 
cellity Communicator 
IM plus for Skype
IM+ All-in-One Mobile Messenger 
EQO Mobile 
Strands Social Player 
MusAic 
Upvise Mobile Wikipedia 
MathPhone
GraphViewer 
Google Maps for mobile
Locago

ОБСУЖДАЕМ!!!)))       


Download 2,15 mb

----------


## Петро

Пользуюсь Гуглмэпс и твиттер. 

А ещё недавно впиндюрил скайп на мобилу (у меня скайлинковский коммуникатор). Жалею, что раньше этого не сделал. Когда я по нему звоню, за скайповский траффик скайлинк бабло не снимает, а качество связи как на компе.

----------

